# Paint over Durabond?



## pelasgus (Oct 7, 2018)

I used Durabond 90 to fill in large depressions in a "wavy wall". The surface is now flat, but I'm wondering if I can paint over the Durabond (with interior paint using a roller).


The Durabond areas are 2'x3' in some places.


Is this possible? Will it blend in OK with the surrounding sheetrock?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The first coat will probably soak in a lot. primer is advised.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Make sure it is thoroughly dry, at least a week, before painting.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Dang, a person skim coats a wall with Durabond 90 and it looks good enough to paint without topping over it with some easy sand JC, or topping mix ? Give that man or lady a ceegar for being, "Best Mudder of the Year !


:smile:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

No need to wait a week before priming/painting over Durabond. It does need to dry though because if you paint too soon it will 'burn' the paint. The next day should be more than enough cure time although I have painted the same day.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes Durabond can be troweled smooth.
In the plaster trade we would trowel it smooth to match the existing, you will need to use a plastering trowel along with a blister brush or a plaster finish brush these brushes are used while you are troweling the material.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Yes Durabond can be troweled smooth.
> In the plaster trade we would trowel it smooth to match the existing, you will need to use a plastering trowel along with a blister brush or a plaster finish brush these brushes are used while you are troweling the material.



Sure it can, but D-90 is like working with plaster ground coat almost IMO. Tough to pull it down to a finish grade surface with no trowel marks or air holes being in it. for DIY'ers at least. Unless they water it down to a "soup". 

Like I said, the OP has some serious skimming skims to lay down D-90 and not even need a finer texture top coat before paint. Thumbs up to the OP.


----------



## pelasgus (Oct 7, 2018)

I should 'fess up here and say that I don't have this paintable-smooth yet - just have the wall leveled out. It was quite uneven - the Durabond is 3/8 thick in a few places. I do have a back of EZ Sand stuff too - maybe I should use that on top of what I have before sanding it down? I've been able to sand the Durabond 90 but it does take a lot of work. Also don't know what the effect will be on maintaining a smooth/level surface if I were to use that as the final coat.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

pelasgus said:


> I should 'fess up here and say that I don't have this paintable-smooth yet - just have the wall leveled out. It was quite uneven - the Durabond is 3/8 thick in a few places. I do have a back of EZ Sand stuff too - maybe I should use that on top of what I have before sanding it down? I've been able to sand the Durabond 90 but it does take a lot of work. Also don't know what the effect will be on maintaining a smooth/level surface if I were to use that as the final coat.


IMO of working with D-90 for years, I always found it best used as a high strength, high build bond coat. A person does not want to be sanding on D-90 much, as it is as hard as nails in composition.

So I do my heavy build with layers of D-90, (no sanding in between coats) then leave enough " build up" distance, to where I can get my finish coats on using JC, or Durabond 45 min or lightweight.

They sand much easier, and are a lot more forgiving and have a lot more "creamy" composition to work with...than the D-90. Which is very important on the final top coats of skim. Just to not work a person too hard while trying to get a flat, air hole-less and towel mark-less...final skim coat on the repair. JMO


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

mark sr said:


> No need to wait a week before priming/painting over Durabond. It does need to dry though because if you paint too soon it will 'burn' the paint. The next day should be more than enough cure time although I have painted the same day.



You're mixing your processes. There is a difference between drying time and curing time. Obviously curing time for Durabond 90 is on the order of 90 minutes.


----------



## pelasgus (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, all - I did end up going over parts of the work with regular joint compound. I will put on a primer/sealer and then paint over that.


----------

